# Triple QX deluxe valeting kit



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Euro car parts are doing an absolute bargain at the moment Triple QX deluxe summer valeting kit on the email it said it was £7.99 but when I got to the site it was only £6.00.

Contains - 
Triple QX Wash & Wax - 1 litre
Powerful cleaning formula removes stubborn dirt and grime, while leaving a protective coating.
 Triple QX Tyre Shine Trigger - 750ml
Both cleans and shines your tyres in one, removes dirt and protects
Triple QX Glass Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
Easy to apply trigger, minimises waste, and ensures crystal clear windows
Triple QX Interior Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
Gently cleaning formula for all interior surfaces, leaves a neutral odour
Triple QX Wheel Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
Powerful formula to remove dirt, grime and salt from all wheel types

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...leaning/summer-gift-pack/?542771400&0&cc5_598


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And 15 ltr buckets at £1.48


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

just ordered a few


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I see that yesterday got to be worth a shot at £7.99 hasn't it?


Brian


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Yesterday it was only £6.00 :O 

That was my logic so I ordered 4 of them even if I use them to clean my pedal bike it's worth it lol.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

now out of stock. must have been popular


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

At that price I'm not surprised.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd let you know that if you missed out on this and are interested they are back in stock at £6.00

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...leaning/summer-gift-pack/?542771400&0&cc5_598


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks OP just ordered one and will try it out on a friends car at the weekend


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone tried the above ?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Got a few all arrived in a terrible state did anyone else find this? 

It arrived as pretty much a soggy box contain wrecked labels and empty bottles, the second parcel arrived with the bottom re-tapped and it was bulging so again labels and empty bottles.

They have supposedly sent more but their call centre is **** poor and full of idiots so I expect the message that needs relaying back to the packing department will never get there and another soggy box of labels and empty bottles will arrive shortly.

Have yet to try any of the products but for £6 you can't go wrong really.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I did ring as mine took ages to arrive . Assistant said they had problems with damaged stock and was awaiting more. I guess they were overwhelmed and sent out any old stock. Mine arrived ok, wheel cleaner and shampoo seems to work ok but like you say cheap price.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

deano93tid said:


> Got a few all arrived in a terrible state did anyone else find this?
> 
> It arrived as pretty much a soggy box contain wrecked labels and empty bottles, the second parcel arrived with the bottom re-tapped and it was bulging so again labels and empty bottles.
> 
> ...


Well I haven't actually had mine yet despite ordering it on 16th June , 5 emails later and 3 promises it will be delivered I've had another email saying it was damaged and was held at the courier , so I expect mine was the same as yours , soggy box.

I think it's tactics so I cancel my order because they are selling at a loss !


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Don't cancel your order it's comical I ordered four and I will end up with 8 in total all be it more likely 7.5 kits lol but usually only one of the bottles is broke and it looks worse than it is so I complain and they send another once they've all arrived I will take a pic of the shelf in the shed so you can see the ridiculous amount of triple qx that's in there.

I was in the garden partaking in my dirty habit when I noticed the white back door and cat flap were looking dirty so I got the alloy wheel cleaner on the whole thing brought it up very nice lol.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

So has anyone used this on any car at all?


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Don't get excited,.....my box of the stuff was soggy too.....shampoo is pants tbh,...the other stuff u can pick up in the £1 shop work just as good.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Gilfishman said:


> Don't get excited,.....my box of the stuff was soggy too.....shampoo is pants tbh,...the other stuff u can pick up in the £1 shop work just as good.


To be fair, it is there own brand stuff. So wouldn't surprise me if it was from pound land but re packaged


----------



## Rusty Sponge (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry.for.digging up an old thread, just went to euro car parts for some bits for a customer and the manager gave me a trade booklet with this in it


----------



## Rusty Sponge (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

prices on website are different?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ardenvxr said:


> prices on website are different?


Maybe vat to be added, just a guess i may be wrong.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

Holy thread revival!

I got an email from ECP today offering BOGOF on these kits, currently priced at £9.99 (2 kits for a fiver each). Has anyone had any further experience to report feedback with these products, or are they just cheap tat that will undoubtedly strip LSP and/or do a substandard version of their job?


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

All the contents are pretty poor the shampoo being almost like water 
Would spend my tenner on something better
:thumb:


----------

